# Anyone Reseal Tanks Large ones



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Im thinking of buying a cheap 210G drilled but it leaks stay away or buy it if it is cheap enough Opinions needed and it leaks from the side not the bottom


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

long as there are no noticeable chips or cracks , I'd say buy it if the price is right. Resealing is cheap and easy enough to do yourself


----------

